# CPT code for arm sling



## calicoder10 (May 29, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what the CPT code is for an arm sling?

Thanks,
deniseb


----------



## BenCrocker (May 30, 2015)

I think, I might be wrong, but it's more of a DME code so that would be more likely in the HCPCS book.


----------



## calicoder10 (Jun 1, 2015)

Will check it out.
Thanks


----------

